# NIE for Spanish



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a Spanish passport, although i have never lived or worked in Spain.

Now in the process of being employed... 

I guess I will need some sort of NIE > tax identification number... but not for Extranjeros?

Is this what they called a CIF (certificado de identificacion fiscal)?

And what about SSR (social security registration)?

Rather confused 
can someone help me and tell me what papers I need to live and work in Spain?

And what documents I will need to apply for these documents?

Guessing I need to be resident to work anyway??

Thanks a lot


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gipsy said:


> I have a Spanish passport, although i have never lived or worked in Spain.
> 
> Now in the process of being employed...
> 
> ...


Spanish people have a NIF (número de identificación fiscal) which is the same as the DNI (documento nacional de identidad) number


> Con carácter general, el número de identificación fiscal de las personas físicas de nacionalidad española será el número de su documento nacional de identidad seguido por el código de verificación (DNI) y para los que carezcan de nacionalidad española será el número de identidad de extranjero (NIE). El Ministerio del Interior es el órgano competente para su asignación.


You can find out tax info from this web
NIF de personas físicas - Agencia Tributaria


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Spanish people have a NIF (número de identificación fiscal) which is the same as the DNI (documento nacional de identidad) number
> 
> You can find out tax info from this web
> NIF de personas físicas - Agencia Tributaria


Thanks Pesky Wesky

Does it mean that if I have a DNI i won't need a NIF document?

Do I have to be a resident of Spain to have a DIN (have read that residential address is on the card)

Still trying to figure out if it is in my interest to be a resident of Spain as for the moment I am not sure I will stay more than 6 months...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gipsy said:


> Thanks Pesky Wesky
> 
> Does it mean that if I have a DNI i won't need a NIF document?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, not sure. If you can understand Spanish it probably tells you on the site I gave the link to.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

My understanding (from the process of obtaining citizenship my wife has just goine through) is that all Spaniards, once adult, "must" have a DNI.

Of course that is by a law that can only apply to people in Spanish territory.

If you have never had a DNI, that would suggest that either you are Spanish by birth but as you did not live in Spain you did not get your DNI on coming of age because you simply didn't need it or you have recently become Spanish and you did not apply for it.

My wife was told that she is not obliged to have a passport, but she must get the DNI.

I am actually surprised that you can have applied for and/or renewed a passport without having a valid DNI, but in any case, as a Spaniard you are entitled to renew your DNI, and obliged to if you are in Spain.

A NIF document will tell you your ID number, but does not serve as legal ID.


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

Overandout said:


> My understanding (from the process of obtaining citizenship my wife has just goine through) is that all Spaniards, once adult, "must" have a DNI.
> 
> Of course that is by a law that can only apply to people in Spanish territory.
> 
> ...


Thanks Overandout
No. Never had a DNI but received then renewed my Spanish passport in a consulate without problem.

So are you saying that I can only apply for DNI on Spanish territory? and being a resident of Spain?

If NIF not useful for ID, is it necessary for work then?

Long long journey understanding how administration works here...


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm, not sure. If you can understand Spanish it probably tells you on the site I gave the link to.


I do understand Spanish quite well... but this can of information really overwhelms me... like my brain is freezing (!)


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

You can be a Spaniard residing "en el exterior" and be issued a DNI. Of course it can be only issued IN Spain. You get a certificate of residency from the consulate where you live.


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

gm197 said:


> You can be a Spaniard residing "en el exterior" and be issued a DNI. Of course it can be only issued IN Spain. You get a certificate of residency from the consulate where you live.


thank you gm197, thats useful to know.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gipsy said:


> I do understand Spanish quite well... but this can of information really overwhelms me... like my brain is freezing (!)


I quite understand!


----------

